# Touch probe wired to DRO



## Jerry (Dec 21, 2012)

What model and or brand of touch probe do you own? I have read several reviews with problems of some of them.
thanks in advance
Jerry


----------



## Kennyd (Dec 21, 2012)

I have seen them (mostly homemade ones) wired to CNC machines running MACH3, but not to a DRO? Can you provided some links to them?


----------



## lohring (Dec 21, 2012)

I used a make shift touch probe for propeller measurements on my milling machine.  I held the propeller on an insulated shaft.  To get a blade contour I chucked a probe in the spindle and used a continuity checker to indicate contact.  That way measurements could be repeated within .001"

Lohring Miller


----------



## Jerry (Dec 21, 2012)

I saw the renshaw which is outside the use of the HMS owner but thought their might be a type of home made probe that could be wired into the port of my DROPROS port. I am not sure even what happens when the probe touches the workpiece. Does it auto zero the probe,? How do you keep from bending the probe if it isn't flexible or have give of some sort like a edgefinder. I have the port on my system and was just questioning if anyone else uses the port. In the other thread Rick said he had one.
Jerry


----------



## L98fiero (Dec 23, 2012)

http://fadedbits.com/2011/02/touchprobe/
http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/index.php?cPath=69&osCsid=8f1be5ad6597e6ebb1078df5b8688de9
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/160763530758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Here are a few sources of touch probes but do a Google search for touch probes and there are plans to make your own.


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a Mitutoyo KC counter DRO with touch probe. It beeps when the probe touches the workpiece, it is flexible. Like any precision tool care must be used in the use of it. It is completely repeatable. I use it pretty regularly and would not care to give it up.


----------



## KMoffett (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an Acu-Rite edge finder that came with the Acu-Rite 300M DRO, that I had installed on an old South Bend knee mill. It was $300 when purchased, was $800 a year ago, but now is: http://www1.mscdirect.com/eCommerce...77d59?refinement=4288729052&searchandizedOk=N
I sold the mill and DRO, but kept the probe. It would automatically set the axis zero on the Acu-Rite DRO, including allowing for the probe offset.  My new CNC mill does not have an input for it, so i just made an LED/buzzer continuity box that connects to the probe. I have to subtract the offset. It's only slightly easier to use than a standard eccentric edge finder.

Ken


----------

